# Haswing Comax 55



## DwarF (7. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen #h,

ich habe mich endlich dazu durchgerungen mir einen E-Motor zuzulegen. Einsatzgebiet sind Talsperren. Ich besitze ein ca. 4m langes Boot. 
Bei der Suche nach einem Motor mit stufenloser Geschwindigkeitseinstellung bin ich auf den Haswing Comax 55 gestoßen. Im Vergleich zu einem Minn Kota Traxxis 55 ist er günstiger und macht auch auf den ersten Blick einen netten Eindruck.

Besitzt jemand von euch einen Haswing Comax und kann berichten, ob sich ein Anschaffung lohnen würde?

Grüße

DwarF


----------



## DwarF (8. August 2015)

*AW: Haswing Comax 55*

Gibt wohl nicht viele die so einen Motor besitzen. 

Mal noch was anderes.

Macht es Sinn eine Sicherung ins Stromkabel zur Batterie einzubringen oder verfügen alle heutigen Motoren über eine eigene und es wäre dann nur Redundanz?;+

Gruß

DwarF


----------



## f4mousstrs (24. August 2015)

*AW: Haswing Comax 55*

Guten Morgen

Habe den Haswing Comax selber auf meinem 390er Gfk Boot.
Er ist sehr leise und sparsam auf jedenfalls konnte ich ihn mit einem Minn kota Riptide rt55 Bugmotor vergleichen der über 2000 € kostet. Hier ist er auf jedenfall leiser und das Boot geht um einen Tick schneller was aber egal ist. Die Steuerung ist 2:1 übersetzt und am anfang etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig. Auch die Geschwindigkeitsregelung mit einem kleinen rädchen.Habe ihn seit juni 2014 im dauergebrauch und bis jetzt gibts garnichts auszusetzen. Bin sogar sehr zufriesen und habe ihn für meinen Schwiegervater auch geordert der ebenfalls seit Mai sehr zufrieden ist. Falls du noch fragen hast kannst du dich per Pn oder hier melden.
Mfg


----------



## DwarF (1. September 2015)

*AW: Haswing Comax 55*

So ich möchte an dieser Stelle meine Erfahrung mit dem Haswing Comax 55 schildern.

Bestellt wurde der Motor bei bootsmotoren4you in einem Komplettset. Als er ankam, machte er "out of the box" einen guten Eindruck. Zwei Tage später sollte er dann seinen ersten Test am Wasser bestehen. Um es kurz zu machen, die Ausfahrt beschränkte sich auf das Slippen des Bootes und einem Versuch den Motor am Heckspiegel zu befestigen. Es zeigte sich, dass sich eine der Halterungsschrauben zur Befestigung am Heckspielgel nicht drehen ließ, da scheinbar das Innengewinde gefressen hatte. 
Beim Haswing besteht die gesamte Spiegelhalterung, bis auf die Schrauben aus Kunststoff. Dies möchte ich hier an dieser Stelle nicht unbedingt verteufeln. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, welche Konstrukteure ein Innengewinde, das direkt in Plastik geschnitten wird vorsehen. Dies ist für mich definitiv eine Schwachstelle des gesamten Motors.
Ich habe den Motor dann am Wasser kurz in Betrieb genommen, um zu sehen, ob dieser überhaupt funktionstüchtig war. Wenigstens enttäuschte er hierbei nicht.

Letztlich habe ich den Motor wieder eingeschickt und konnte ihn, durch das Entgegenkommen des Verkäufers ohne Weiteres gegen einen Motorguide R3 Digital eintauschen. 
Es wäre vielleicht noch interessant zu erwähnen, dass der Verkäufer bei einem unserer Telefonate nicht auf Anhieb wusste, um welche Reklamation es sich handelte. Wenig später erfuhr ich dann von ihm, dass er zu dem damaligen Zeitpunkt 3 Reklamationen bzgl. des Haswing Comax 55 abzuwickeln hatte. Dies scheint ebenfalls nicht für den Motor zu sprechen.

Zusammenfassend kann ich sagen, dass der Motor durch seine Features beeindruckt. Allerdings sind dies wiederum Zusätze, die nicht wirklich benötigt werden. (nach dem Motto: Was nicht dran ist, kann auch nicht kaputt gehen.). Bei der Heckspiegelhalterung sollte jedoch wie oben beschrieben nachgebessert werden. 
Da ich den Motor nie wirklich in Betrieb hatte, kann ich leider nichts zur Leistung oder Verbauch und Sonstigem sagen.


Grüße

DwarF


----------



## Lucius (1. September 2015)

*AW: Haswing Comax 55*

Wie dumm am völlig falschen Ende gespart,...gerade dieses Gewinde wird doch sehr häufig belastet!?
Wohl mal wieder eine "Sollbruchstelle"....


----------



## Korken (1. September 2015)

*AW: Haswing Comax 55*

Also ich kenn das eigentlich nur so, das die Spiegehalterung aus Kunststoff und die Schrauben aus Metall sind. Minn Kota macht da keine Ausnahme auch die Gewinde sind Plastisch und Leiern über die Jahre aus.
Ausnahme war mein erster Motor vor Jahren von Rhino da ist alles Spritzguß gewesen und hielt auch einfach fester am Spiegel. Ja so ist das wenn jeser cent zählt in der Produktion.


----------

